# looking for boarders?



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

what are the chances i'll find some good local boarders on here? i'm having to turn down larger contracts because i don't have a crew of hangers. i once hired someone that i met from this site and he ended up slicing his finger open in the first five minutes of working and went home. so needless to say i'm a little apprehensive about hiring people off of the internet again but i hate turning down work. right now the contractor i do a lot of work for gives me all his small projects and sends me in to fix up after the cheap and fast guys. if i had some hangers i could be doing some of the larger projects too. i just can't compete with a fulltime hangers speed.


----------

